# 17 f250



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Just putting out feelers to see if anyone would be interested in a 17 250.

Less then 500 miles.
6.2, spray in liner, 
Cloth seats, heated. Touch screen, no navigation tho.

Open to good offers guys


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

@Sawboy


----------



## DeVries (Nov 27, 2007)

Why'd you buy it if your selling already?


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

DeVries said:


> Why'd you buy it if your selling already?


Wife's job went bye bye....gotta cover her bills.


----------



## Sawboy (Dec 18, 2005)

1olddogtwo said:


> @Sawboy


I wish I could


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

dieselss said:


> Wife's job went bye bye....gotta cover her bills.


Sorry to here that. Same thing happened to my wife. She made good money. Her whole department work was shipped to Malaysia. They let her Dept go right before Christmas. Rotten people.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Sawboy said:


> I wish I could


Only payments away.
I'll make ya a good deal


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

DeVries said:


> Why'd you buy it if your selling already?


It's a Ford....


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Sorry to hear. Too bad it's not white


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

John_DeereGreen said:


> Sorry to hear. Too bad it's not white


I'll sell you cans of kylon if you want.....


----------



## Mountaineer com (Feb 1, 2017)

What are you thinking price wise


----------



## shawn_ (Jan 19, 2014)

20k


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

shawn_ said:


> 20k


You would have had me at 20k and a buck but the price just went up :laugh:


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

With the mood my wife's in today, I'd keep the truck and dump the wife. good thing she can't see this!


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Randall Ave said:


> With the mood my wife's in today, I'd keep the truck and dump the wife. good thing she can't see this!


I'd dump the truck and keep the bike and hotrod, but the wife puts up with the 2 year old so it's nice to keep her around


----------



## DeSnowman (Jan 13, 2012)

Do you have more pictures??


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

dieselss said:


> I'd dump the truck and keep the bike and hotrod, but the wife puts up with the 2 year old so it's nice to keep her around


I've been thinking of a newer truck, but the money just isn't there right now. I feel your pain. My shop needs a little more work.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Looks like a XLT with the chrome package.

Jeff, sorry to hear ur wife. I know you've wanted this fine ass truck for a while now.

Best of luck on the deal.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks Pat, only 2 more years then I'll be full scale at work, but it's a lonnnnnggggg way away


----------



## Freshwater (Feb 28, 2014)

I wish I could too. Some DB just totaled my 08 and dump trailer on the 24th. Ins offered 12k I told them no, somehow they're getting out of covering the trailer. 2500 to fix the trailer. I'm not sure I'm even going to replace the truck. I'm thinking about cutting out half my accounts and just plowing with my 06. Sometimes life just sucks.


----------



## kawasaki guy (Nov 22, 2012)

2,001cash


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

dieselss said:


> You would have had me at 20k and a buck but the price just went up :laugh:





kawasaki guy said:


> 2,001cash


Guess you missed that huh, need another zero


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Freshwater said:


> I wish I could too. Some DB just totaled my 08 and dump trailer on the 24th. Ins offered 12k I told them no, somehow they're getting out of covering the trailer. 2500 to fix the trailer. I'm not sure I'm even going to replace the truck. I'm thinking about cutting out half my accounts and just plowing with my 06. Sometimes life just sucks.


I thought your trailer and biz equipment was covered while towing?? Don't surprise me a bit there trying to weasel out tho. Good Luck


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

kawasaki guy said:


> 2,001cash


That will cover the sales tax.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Randall Ave said:


> That will cover the sales tax.


In NY you would have to buy it under $25k to cover the sales tax. lol I think he will want more than that for that pirty truck.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Update. Miles and hours as of today...


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Damn Jeff, you catching up to me quickly...lol....can you believe I'm not at 12K in 9 months.

I been thinking about getting rid of mine also if it's any help.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Well you got the shaggin van so that's easier to pick up the chicks right


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

dieselss said:


> Update. Miles and hours as of today...
> 
> View attachment 172918


That really sucks, I feel for you.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Mark Oomkes said:


> That really sucks, I feel for you.


Thanks Mark


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Mark Oomkes said:


> That really sucks, I feel for you.


Then spot Jeff the cash till hes liquid....


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

BUFF said:


> Then spot Jeff the cash till hes liquid....


Sez Mr. Moneybagz...


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

dieselss said:


> Well you got the shaggin van so that's easier to pick up the chicks right


Update: That van has no windows, or inside door handles! I think he uses the van for something else!


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

Mark Oomkes said:


> That really sucks, I feel for you.


What did I miss here? Why do you feel bad for him?


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

JustJeff said:


> What did I miss here? Why do you feel bad for him?


He has to sell his brand new truck.


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

How come? Damn, that does really suck.


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

Oh damn, now I get it. I didn't realize it was Jeff (dieselss) selling the truck. Thought it was "just another guy trying to dump his truck". I apologize. Been up since 3:00 with a service call. Guess I'm kind of punchy. I wish your wife luck finding something else Jeff, and to both of you getting back on your feet a little better.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks Jeff and pm.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Been there once, Things will get better, Reminds what my dad would say when asked how I was doing, Doing good dad, It will change, Having some financial trouble, It will change. Good Luck


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

sorry to hear about wife's job loss bud. that sucks you have to get rid of the new rig.


----------



## Freshwater (Feb 28, 2014)

FredG said:


> I thought your trailer and biz equipment was covered while towing?? Don't surprise me a bit there trying to weasel out tho. Good Luck


When all said and done I'll start a thread on the situation.

Diesel hope it works out for you, though I suspect it will. Life smiles on good character in the end. As bad as it would suck to sell, sounds like your probably making a wise decision. How many would drive their life off a cliff trying to keep the truck?


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Freshwater said:


> When all said and done I'll start a thread on the situation.
> 
> Diesel hope it works out for you, though I suspect it will. Life smiles on good character in the end. As bad as it would suck to sell, sounds like your probably making a wise decision. How many would drive their life off a cliff trying to keep the truck?


I sold plenty of equipment when life took a turn. No shame in selling the truck. It always gets better, People are losing there homes and everything else. It's not that bad.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Bump.....


----------



## pipelayer (Oct 6, 2013)

whats the number on this bad boy. i know stickers vary all over the nation...


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

The sticker, what I paid, or what I'm askingmm


----------



## pipelayer (Oct 6, 2013)

what youre asking. but i know stickers vary and its not old so im curious to what you paid as well. if you dont mind of course.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

pipelayer said:


> what youre asking. but i know stickers vary and its not old so im curious to what you paid as well. if you dont mind of course.


The sticker on the exact same truck do not vary. The only possible thing that could vary is the destination charges on the invoice. The sticker on the same truck same options and fluff all dealers pay the same. Some buyers with negotiation skills should be able to talk a dealer into invoice.

The truck has very little use. This makes it desirable to franchise or used dealers. Dieselss send him the window sticker. Another info on your deal you made means beans to the sale of the truck now. On a high end truck the invoice and the sticker could be $4500.00 to $5000.00, Some dealers will give up there 3% from the factory if sold at invoice if there up for a performance bonus for amount sold from the manufacturer.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Good info Fred, thx


----------



## pipelayer (Oct 6, 2013)

fred, ive shopped trucks from east coast to mid west, how come i can save upwards of 5-8k shopping out of state? is it due to the volume these dealers move? it seems too significant to be destination charge? i guess youre correct it could be the 3% thats some info i was totally unaware of. it just seems that the further west/south you go, the less $ the price of the truck is, against the dealers up here in new england.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

pipelayer said:


> fred, ive shopped trucks from east coast to mid west, how come i can save upwards of 5-8k shopping out of state? is it due to the volume these dealers move? it seems too significant to be destination charge? i guess youre correct it could be the 3% thats some info i was totally unaware of. it just seems that the further west/south you go, the less $ the price of the truck is, against the dealers up here in new england.


The Dealers with the low prices are depending on factory bonus. The 3% is a guaranteed with every truck sold at invoice. The back bone of these franchise is used, Service and parts.financing , warranty's..New cars are a give a way just part of the biz. If you sell a new truck at invoice and they finance at the franchise a long with a first extended they made a ton of money.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Pipe I sent you a pm.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Furthermore what they say and what you get is two different things. They are called a hook to get you in the door.


----------



## Freshwater (Feb 28, 2014)

Diesel can you send me a pm with what your asking? I'm honestly just kicking the tires. I need another truck but I'm not sure if I want to finance another truck. I also get the A plan from ford on a new truck so new might be my best option.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Guess that explains why no one wanted to go below invoice when I had to buy my truck oot west. :terribletowel:always started with the sticker, then started with rebates, etc. They'd hit invoice and stop negotiating. 

I walked oot the door on every one of them until I found one that was willing to deal. And they knew they weren't going to make any service or parts money on me.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

I grew up in Franchises my Mother had part ownership from my grandfather. I will still go today on a Saturday if they need help in the used section. 25% of profit on car is not bad. Two deals with 4 to 5k mark up isn't bad. The special finance for people with bad credit is where the money is at.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

FWIW I can buy a lightly used demonstrator, word for one of the owners - GM to drive home less or close to 10k mile way less than I can by new even with 0% financing and what other deals, incentives from the factory. Depreciation is no joke.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Guess that explains why no one wanted to go below invoice when I had to buy my truck oot west. :terribletowel:always started with the sticker, then started with rebates, etc. They'd hit invoice and stop negotiating.
> 
> I walked oot the door on every one of them until I found one that was willing to deal. And they knew they weren't going to make any service or parts money on me.


I'm pretty sure that would be a nightmare...being a couple thousand miles from home, with a torched truck, and no option but to buy a new one to get family and camper home.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Guess that explains why no one wanted to go below invoice when I had to buy my truck oot west. :terribletowel:always started with the sticker, then started with rebates, etc. They'd hit invoice and stop negotiating.
> 
> I walked oot the door on every one of them until I found one that was willing to deal. And they knew they weren't going to make any service or parts money on me.


If you had mad people skills you can sell Ice to an Eskimo and a grape popsicle to a women in white gloves you'd do mulch better........


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

John_DeereGreen said:


> I'm pretty sure that would be a nightmare...being a couple thousand miles from home, with a torched truck, and no option but to buy a new one to get family and camper home.


The nightmare started when they left the compound on that "Faithful Trip". You realize he was going to swing by my place on that "Faithful Trip" but ended up bypassing Bufftopia, it's as if he flamed to Fummins on purpose rather than stopping by on the way through.

Diesels PM the price for your pickup, I know a couple guys looking for a truck like yours.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

BUFF said:


> If you had mad people skills you can sell Ice to an Eskimo and a grape popsicle to a women in white gloves you'd do mulch better........


I was buying...KNOT selling. They were the ones who needed to work on people skills.



BUFF said:


> The nightmare started when they left the compound on that "Faithful Trip". You realize he was going to swing by my place on that "Faithful Trip" but ended up bypassing Bufftopia, it's as if he flamed to Fummins on purpose rather than stopping by on the way through.
> 
> Diesels PM the price for your pickup, I know a couple guys looking for a truck like yours.


I was in Loveland on the way back for a mere 24 hours. Bearly...The plan never was to stop on the way oot, only on the way back..._POSSIBLY.
_
You sound like a woman bringing up the past over and over and over...


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Mark Oomkes said:


> You sound like a woman bringing up the past over and over and over...


Learnt from observation on PS....:laugh:


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

I'm pretty sure I'm going to get rid of my 2017 when I get back.......

Waiting to see the new F450 limited. Can't believe I'm thinking about a 100K truck. Either way, a XL 350 or a decked out 450 is my current thought.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

1olddogtwo said:


> I'm pretty sure I'm going to get rid of my 2017 when I get back.......
> 
> Waiting to see the new F450 limited. Can't believe I'm thinking about a 100K truck. Either way, a XL 350 or a decked out 450 is my current thought.


I'm pretty sure your cost of living is way more than over here. $100k is a decent livable piece of real estate around here. I guess a fluffed up bad to the bone truck is not in my future.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

FredG said:


> I'm pretty sure your cost of living is way more than over here. $100k is a decent livable piece of real estate around here. I guess a fluffed up bad to the bone truck is not in my future.


I'd love to have one. But my wife would take it. But truthfully, can not afford it.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Christmas bump y'all


----------



## Freshwater (Feb 28, 2014)

I did consider buying this diesel. With the A plan discount and the ability to finance the plow.with it, it made sense for me to go with new.

Best case scenario is you get to keep it. I really hope it works out for you.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Thx. Fresh, A plan helps I know


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Bump....has a few more miles.


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

dieselss said:


> Bump....has a few more miles.


Nice truck. I can't tell from the pic, did you plow with it?


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Nope....no mount, actually didnt even really drive it last winter


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Right around 1700 miles


----------

